# stainless steel fine mesh



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can purchase stainless steel fine mesh for a new viv I am building I need alot so small mesh for vents wont be enough ?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

How fine do you want it? Are we talking .5mm fruitfly proof? What size piece do you need?


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

I dont think I need to go that small I would like to keep crickets in though.
I am after about 6 square metres


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Try here Wire mesh, chicken wire, wire netting, and chain link fencing :: Stainless Steel Mesh :: Mesh Direct


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

there was some on ebay!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I have plenty.
just uploading a photo now


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

My local car spares shops sell them - iv used them - its the stuff they use for fiberglass structuring


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

dannyj said:


> My local car spares shops sell them - iv used them - its the stuff they use for fiberglass structuring


wont that be alloy mesh they use?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

they had both the alloy was cheaper but it could be cut really which i didnt wanna chance


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

Graham said:


> Try here Wire mesh, chicken wire, wire netting, and chain link fencing :: Stainless Steel Mesh :: Mesh Direct


Thanks Graham good prices


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Wilkinson is awesome for mesh believe it or not.

What are you putting in it?


----------

